# Avete già deciso chi votare?



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao ragazzi,

ho un dubbio che mi assilla, non ho la minima idea di chi votare alle prossime elezioni.

Ma dico sul serio, non c'è nessuno che mi soddisfi in toto:

- Sinistra ... mah

- Destra .. Berlusconi.. di nuovo?  
Salvini..belle parole essendo io del Nord..ma boh.. non capisco se dice frasi ad effetto o se ci crede veramente.

- M5S .... hanno soluzioni facilissime per problemi che al 99% sono irrisolvibili anche scendesse Dio in persona.

Ovviamente le discussioni sarebbero lunghe, ho sintetizzato.
Io vorrei uno col carisma di Putin per dire.

Non sono mai stato cosi in dubbio, non mi interessa sapere chi voterete ovviamente, ma se avete i miei stessi dubbi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Febbraio 2018)

M5S facile facile 
la destra fa rabbrividire.. già vedo legge a personam x l'uomo di gomma 
e sono sempre gli stessi di 20 anni fa cioè tutte chiacchiere 
stessa cosa il PD che parla bene ma razzola male.. 
come se non fosse stato al governo fino adesso! 
entrambe le forze comunque sostengono e sosteranno le direttive di Bruxelles se salgono al potere.
come abbiamo già visto con il Governo con entrambe le forze (PD e PDL) 

basta ricordare lo schifo di quest'anni per non rivolerli vedere... 
abbiamo dato il comando al peggio del peggio e francamente il M5S non mi pare peggio.
anzi tutt'altro! infatti tutti ne parlano male xkè hanno una fifa matta 
ovviamente x interessi personali e non del Paese 

quei governanti(PD e PDL) sono secoli che non gli interessa il bene dell'Italia

p.s. a tutt'ora c'è solo Putin come vero leader.. non ce nessuno del suo livello 
i Russi lo sostengono al 100% invece il resto del mondo vacillano come pochi


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> M5S facile facile
> la destra fa rabbrividire.. già vedo legge a personam x l'uomo di gomma
> e sono sempre gli stessi di 20 anni fa cioè tutte chiacchiere
> stessa cosa il PD che parla bene ma razzola male..
> ...



E se fosse fifa sincera? voglio dire, il M5S in alcune cose è molto drastico, non è detto che funzionino, potrebbero pure portarci nella melma peggio di adesso. Non sarebbe comunque una certezza. Non so guarda, sono iperdubbioso..manco l' esito dipendesse dal mio voto.

Sarà che non mi fido di nessuno


----------



## Gekyn (2 Febbraio 2018)

M5s


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Io ho fatto un semplice ragionamento : 

Destra e Sinistra ( ammesso che il PD sia da considerare di Sinistra ) sappiamo già cosa faranno visto che li ultimi 30 anni hanno governato loro. 

Il M5S perlomeno non sono sicuro al 100% di prenderlo nel sedere quindi ci provo, se anche loro si riveleranno una truffa per me la politica ha chiuso per sempre .

Però un voto di cambiamento lo devo a mio nonno che è morto in guerra a mio padre a me e al futuro dei miei figli. 

Poi nessuno sa come andrà o cosa succederà ma *almeno ci provo a dare una svolta * , poi se la gente dopo 30 anni di Berlusconi avrà anta il coraggio di mandarlo al governo che volete che vi dica, ci meritiamo tutto lo schifo che prenderemo in faccia dal mondo e il burrone che ci aspetta. 

Se devo morire per forza preferisco farlo ma avendoci provato.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2018)

Di Maio che mi parla di 4 vaccini obbligatori? No.
Berlusconi e Salvini che mi parla di flat tax peggio del medioevo? No.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E se fosse fifa sincera? voglio dire, il M5S in alcune cose è molto drastico, non è detto che funzionino, potrebbero pure portarci nella melma peggio di adesso. Non sarebbe comunque una certezza. Non so guarda, sono iperdubbioso..manco l' esito dipendesse dal mio voto.
> 
> Sarà che non mi fido di nessuno




capisco il tuo ragionamento, e penso che sia il sintomo di molti ma onestamente hai 2 possibilità di voto sostanzialmente : 

- I soliti , che sai già cosa hanno fatto e cosa faranno
- Un salto nel buio con il M5S , sperando che siano migliori dei primi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Di Maio che mi parla di 4 vaccini obbligatori? No.
> Berlusconi e Salvini che mi parla di flat tax peggio del medioevo? No.




Jaq chi voterai ? sono curioso . 

4 vaccini obbligatori è corretto , perchè nn sei d'accordo ? 

ps: son serio non è una provocazione lo sai .


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> capisco il tuo ragionamento, e penso che sia il sintomo di molti ma onestamente hai 2 possibilità di voto sostanzialmente :
> 
> - I soliti , che sai già cosa hanno fatto e cosa faranno
> - Un salto nel buio con il M5S , sperando che siano migliori dei primi.



Si però io parto da un presupposto: non è che tutti i politici del mondo siano corrotti (quasi lo so), ma credo che certi macro-problemi non abbiano soluzione, perchè una soluzione non esiste.

Quindi dicendo "I soliti , che sai già cosa hanno fatto e cosa faranno" , non è detto sia un male.

Un mondo con tutti felici e tutti benestanti, non esisterà mai, è utopia.

E cmq nel caso dei 5 stelle, non basta la buonafede, voglio competenza (non sto dicendo non l'abbiano, sia chiaro)


----------



## Anguus (2 Febbraio 2018)

Pensa un po' alle cose che non vanno e non sono andate bene nel nostro paese da 20/30 anni a questa parte, leggi i nomi dei candidati..io li chiamo responsabili, e poi scegli se continuare nell'opera tutta italica di auto-flagellazione, o se cercare quanto meno di cambiare le facce dei nostri rappresentanti politici. Abbiamo un'occasione più unica che rara.


----------



## Anguus (2 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si però io parto da un presupposto: non è che tutti i politici del mondo siano corrotti (quasi lo so), ma credo che certi macro-problemi non abbiano soluzione, perchè una soluzione non esiste.
> 
> Quindi dicendo *"I soliti , che sai già cosa hanno fatto e cosa faranno"* , non è detto sia un male.
> 
> ...



Se davvero ci accontentiamo di un ********** corruttore evasore fiscale ( non lo dico io ma le sentenze ) o di "Lo chiamavano il Bomba" Renzi, siamo alla frutta come popolo, più che come politici.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Jaq chi voterai ? sono curioso .
> 
> 4 vaccini obbligatori è corretto , perchè nn sei d'accordo ?
> 
> ps: son serio non è una provocazione lo sai .



Negli altri paesi non obbligano, vero. Ma le coperture sfiorano il 100% (come per il morbillo in Svezia), perché? Perché comunque vanno a vaccinarsi. Da noi si farebbe? No. E allora voglio vaccini obbligatori, di più.

Non voglio manco pensare di uscire dall'euro, minimamente manco pensarci, quindi altro motivo per cui, la campagna anti-europeista dei cinque stelle (inutile tra l'altro), non mi farà mai votare i pentastellati.

Cosa voterò non lo so. Penso PD, non per Renzi, ma perché finalmente sono riusciti a far fuori, Bersani, D'Alema, Boldrini e un sacco di altra gente.

Vincerà il CDX ma il mio voto sarà finalizzato a quello che serve per il centrosinistra, cioé non aver più i filosofi che con la loro """"comunicazione"""" han rovinato il partito. Se invece Liberi e Uguali prenderà molti voti sarà un problema, perché ammazzerà completamente quello che rimane (poco) del centrosinistra italiano.

Oppure annullo la scheda.


----------



## Anguus (2 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Negli altri paesi non obbligano, vero. Ma le coperture sfiorano il 100% (come per il morbillo in Svezia), perché? Perché comunque vanno a vaccinarsi. Da noi si farebbe? No. E allora voglio vaccini obbligatori, di più.
> 
> Non voglio manco pensare di uscire dall'euro, minimamente manco pensarci, quindi altro motivo per cui, la campagna anti-europeista dei cinque stelle (inutile tra l'altro), non mi farà mai votare i pentastellati.
> 
> ...



A dire il vero m5s non ha mai detto di voler uscire dall'euro, quello è Salvini. Piuttosto, l'idea è quella di non andare in Europa appecorati come è stato finora, con i governi Monti-Letta-Renzusconi. Vincerà il cdx, hai ragione, è sarà la prosecuzione del governo inciucio con Renzi a parti invertite, e il Cav. potrà farsi qualche legge in più ad personam, Salvini verrà fatto fuori il giorno dopo il voto.


----------



## DrHouse (2 Febbraio 2018)

non andrò a votare.

andare a votare implicitamente giustifica i partiti che, nelle candidature, continuano a farsi i fatti loro.

se continueranno a vedere che più di metà elettori ci cascano, continueranno.

io, dopo 16 anni di voto, ho smesso.


----------



## DrHouse (2 Febbraio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> A dire il vero m5s non ha mai detto di voler uscire dall'euro, quello è Salvini. Piuttosto, l'idea è quella di non andare in Europa appecorati come è stato finora, con i governi Monti-Letta-Renzusconi. Vincerà il cdx, hai ragione, è sarà la prosecuzione del governo inciucio con Renzi a parti invertite, e il Cav. potrà farsi qualche legge in più ad personam, Salvini verrà fatto fuori il giorno dopo il voto.



in verità avevano finanche proposto un referendum per uscirne...
peccato che la costituzione vieta certi referendum...


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2018)

Ovviamente Pd, sperando che ci sia il buon Gentiloni poi in cima a tutti nell'alleanza con FI


----------



## zlatan (2 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla, non ho la minima idea di chi votare alle prossime elezioni.
> 
> ...



Boh guardo sono indeciso tra Salvini e M5s. si è strano ma fino ad un certo punto e ti spiego. Sono assolutamente di destra, ho sempre dato il voto a Fini fino a quando non ha fatto l'infame. Salvini è quello che si avvicina di più alle mie idee, ma il fatto che sia alleato con Berlusconi mi frena molto, perchè purtroppo Forza Italia è avanti nettamente nei sondaggi reispetto alla Lega, e quindi alla fine deciderà tutto Silvio e non mi piace. Non voglio dare voti nulli (altrimenti voterei la Meloni), e quindi sono molto tantato da darlo ai 5Stelle, che non hanno mai governato, e quindi visto che destra e sinistra hanno sempre fallito, mi verrebbe da darlo a loro con cui condivido alcune cose ma meno altre. Ma sono terrorizzato dal fatto che questi siano degliincompetenti, quindi mi porterò il dubbio fino al 4 marzo...


----------



## UDG (2 Febbraio 2018)

Al 100% 5 stelle, e poco mi interessa se non hanno mai governato, neanche Berlusconi e co. avevano esperienza quando hanno cominciato. Abbiamo bisogno di gente nuova, mi sono rotto di vedere sempre le stesse persone da 20 anni. Vi siete tanto innamorati di Berlusconi e gli altri da mettervi a 90 per loro. Abbiamo la possibilità di votare gente nuova e vi preoccupate della loro esperienza, quando la vostra gente con l'esperienza l'Italia l'ha distrutta. Se loro volevano mettere a posto l'Italia l'avrebbero già fatto. Quant'è bello parlare


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2018)

non voto io manderei tutti e 945 a casa


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Febbraio 2018)

Sono euroscettico, quindi voto Salvini. Nonostante sia del Sud


----------



## UDG (2 Febbraio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> non voto io manderei tutti e 945 a casa



Purtroppo non votando affermi che ti va bene così com'è


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2018)

Mai avuto dubbi. Voterò per Forza Italia


----------



## Heaven (2 Febbraio 2018)

M5S. Sono sicuro che se la gente si informasse, non fermandosi ai luoghi comuni tipo "sono incompetenti", voterebbe loro. Che poi si è vista la competenza di PD e FI.

A chi vota FI chiedo: come si può dar fiducia dopo 30 anni ad uno che ha avuto rapporti con la MAFIA, ha sempre preso in giro con le sue classiche promesse, scandali innumerevoli, ed è pure impresentabile per legge?


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2018)

UDG ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non votando affermi che ti va bene così com'è



nessuno dei partiti ora presenti in parlamento mi rappresenta,farei piazza pulita di tutto,voglio una classe politica completamente nuova che non finga come questa di farsi la guerra e che lavori veramente per il bene del nostro paese


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2018)

Il voto è inutile.

Finchè non verrà richiesta una patente per gli elettori che dimostri almeno una competenza di base di leggi, economia, bilanci, diritti costituzionali (condivisi) , organizzazione civica il voto è inutile.

Chi governerà sarà sempre tentato di dare risposte alla pancia della gente piuttosto che ad affrontare concretamente i problemi e trovare un compromesso, magari doloroso, ma logico.

Se chi ti giudica e ti riconferma non è in grado si sostenere un ragionamento complesso e vedere al di la dell'interesse personale, i politici saranno sempre lo specchio di un popolino gretto, ignorante ed egoista.


Nel mentre, non penso di votare, o almeno se lo farò magari votero contro quelli che nel 2011 ci stavano facendo finire nel baratro del fallimento (me li ricordo ancora i bot a 6 mesi al 7%) quindi 5s o centrosinistra.


----------



## UDG (2 Febbraio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> nessuno dei partiti ora presenti in parlamento mi rappresenta,farei piazza pulita di tutto,voglio una classe politica completamente nuova che non finga come questa di farsi la guerra e che lavori veramente per il bene del nostro paese



Infatti i 5 stelle sono gente nuova


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2018)

UDG ha scritto:


> Infatti i 5 stelle sono gente nuova



mi spiace ma sono anche loro responsabili di aver portato quest'agonizzante legislatura alla fine per permettere ai nuovi parlamentari di intascare la "meritata" pensione...ahime' la vil pecunia mette d'accordo tutti


----------



## Gito (2 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla, non ho la minima idea di chi votare alle prossime elezioni.
> 
> ...



Destra, sinistra... non cambia niente. Siamo in mano da 30 anni a gente ladra, indagata e corrotta. Possono dire quel che vogliono ma salgono per fare i propri interessi, non quelli del paese.
Se il movimento 5 stelle è della stessa pasta non lo sappiamo ancora ma sappiamo per certo che tutti gli altri son ladri.
E' ora di cacciarli tutti, se poi volete dare il voto ad un ladro non lamentatevi se dopo 20 anni di prese per i fondelli l'italia affonda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Negli altri paesi non obbligano, vero. Ma le coperture sfiorano il 100% (come per il morbillo in Svezia), perché? Perché comunque vanno a vaccinarsi. Da noi si farebbe? No. E allora voglio vaccini obbligatori, di più.
> 
> Non voglio manco pensare di uscire dall'euro, minimamente manco pensarci, quindi altro motivo per cui, la campagna anti-europeista dei cinque stelle (inutile tra l'altro), non mi farà mai votare i pentastellati.
> 
> ...



Beh opinabile il discorso dei vaccini obbligatori , non avremo mai la controprova. Certo che l'obbligo di 11 vaccini è un anomalia tutta italiana poi il tuo discorso lo capisco . La mia amica che è primario in ospedale che quindi ne sa sicuramente più di me e te dice che il problema è che tutti gli stranieri non vaccinano niente ed è per questo che è nato l'obbligo. 
Praticamente è una legge fatta per o contro gli stranieri , ne capisco la necessità. 

Per il resto, beh tu a vederlo da dentro ti sarai accorto che oramai il PD è un partito sparito per colpa degli stessi protagonisti che oramai di sinistra non fanno più niente. 
Io ti potrei dire che il 90% dei miei amici sono di sinistra e nessuno voterà il PD semplicemente perché non è più di sinistra. Pensa che smacco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non andrò a votare.
> 
> andare a votare implicitamente giustifica i partiti che, nelle candidature, continuano a farsi i fatti loro.
> 
> ...



Si ma non votando non cambia nulla , la base dei votanti che andranno a dare il loro voto alle mafie con il voto di scambio ci sarà sempre. 

L'unica arma che hai in mano è quella di votare e far si che la percentuale del voto di scambio si abbassi notevolmente. 
Cosa pensi che se tu non voti il 75enne che vota B non ci vada perché capisce che è un suicidio ? no , lui ci andrà sempre perché gli ha promesso le cose del 1994 e cosi lui andrà ancora al potere e continuerà a mettercelo nel sedere. 

Prendi una posizione e vai a votare , vota almeno la possibilità di cambiare questo paese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Pd, sperando che ci sia il buon Gentiloni poi in cima a tutti nell'alleanza con FI



Non avevamo dubbi Dumba  , che coraggio fratello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sono euroscettico, quindi voto Salvini. Nonostante sia del Sud



Mizzega ti ha dato del meridionale disadattato fino a ieri e gli dai il voto ? ( io non so come fate e lo dico da persona con parenti Siciliani )


----------



## Stex (2 Febbraio 2018)

salvini facile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> M5S. Sono sicuro che se la gente si informasse, non fermandosi ai luoghi comuni tipo "sono incompetenti", voterebbe loro. Che poi si è vista la competenza di PD e FI.
> 
> A chi vota FI chiedo: come si può dar fiducia dopo 30 anni ad uno che ha avuto rapporti con la MAFIA, ha sempre preso in giro con le sue classiche promesse, scandali innumerevoli, ed è pure impresentabile per legge?



Non puoi ragionare , se fai questa domanda ad un elettore F.I. ti dice che non è vero. Ma non ti devi stupire perché generalmente ( non tutti ) il bacino di voti di Berlusconi arriva da persone che non si informano e non sanno nulla di nulla e guardano il TG5 che gli fa vedere la foto del 2001 di B.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> mi spiace ma sono anche loro responsabili di aver portato quest'agonizzante legislatura alla fine per permettere ai nuovi parlamentari di intascare la "meritata" pensione...ahime' la vil pecunia mette d'accordo tutti



cosa ? ma se il M5S è stato l'unico partito ad aver chiesto il voto subito dopo la debacle di Renzi , e sono stati i primi a dire " vedrete che tireranno avanti fino a settembre 2017 quando si aggiudicheranno la pensione da parlamentare.


----------



## Milanforever63 (2 Febbraio 2018)

Salvini senza se e senza ma ... ne ho le balle piene di qiest'Europa nata per inkiappettarci a favore di Francia e Germania .... tanto si sa che il Berlusca fa l'accordo col PD ... M5S mai grazie alla Raggi che come sindaco di Roma ( dove abito ) fa [email protected] .. al netto delle colpe innegabili dei predecessori


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> salvini facile.



Dai Stex , dai il voto a Salvini che sta con Berlusconi ? è come se votassi Berlusconi


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Salvini senza se e senza ma ... tanto si sa che il Berlusca fa l'accordo col PD ... M5S mai *grazie alla Raggi che come sindaco di Roma ( dove abito ) fa [email protected]* .. al netto delle colpe innegabili dei predecessori



Io a Roma ci sono un giorno si e l'altro pure per lavoro e sento Romani contenti della Raggi , chi nega il buon lavoro che sta facendo lo fa per partito preso e perché non gli va di ammettere il buon lavoro. 

La ristrutturazione è già in atto da anni ma è più facile mandare M che i complimenti.


----------



## Milanforever63 (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io a Roma ci sono un giorno si e l'altro pure per lavoro e sento Romani contenti della Raggi , chi nega il buon lavoro che sta facendo lo fa per partito preso e perché non gli va di ammettere il buon lavoro.
> 
> La ristrutturazione è già in atto da anni ma è più facile mandare M che i complimenti.



ma per favore .. io ahimè ci vivo da 42 anni e posso fare molti confronti .. beato te che trovi dei romani contenti della Raggi .. forse saranno quei fancazzisti di ATAC ( trasporti ) e AMA ( nettezza urbana ) che l'hanno votata in massa ..


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2018)

Il 5 stelle almeno si batte per il reddito di Cittadinanza, come ripeto sempre, per me è inammissibile che un paese in Europa dove i cittadini non hanno un minimo di entrata. Persino in Polonia c'è. Ci deve essere un minimo di reddito garantito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2018)

Ero indeciso tra la mia solita scheda nulla (che voto ormai da anni) oppure provare a dare una possibilità ai 5 stelle..

Però dopo le parole di ieri della presidentA della camera probabilmente voterò casapound


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> ma per favore .. io ahimè ci vivo da 42 anni e posso fare molti confronti .. beato te che trovi dei romani contenti della Raggi .. forse saranno quei fancazzisti di ATAC ( trasporti ) e AMA ( nettezza urbana ) che l'hanno votata in massa ..



Discutiamone , fammi capire . Cosa non sta facendo la Raggi rispetto alle tua aspettative ? l'hai votata ?


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosa ? ma se il M5S è stato l'unico partito ad aver chiesto il voto subito dopo la debacle di Renzi , e sono stati i primi a dire " vedrete che tireranno avanti fino a settembre 2017 quando si aggiudicheranno la pensione da parlamentare.



quando vedro' la rinuncia scritta di tutti i neo parlamentari del Movimento alla pensione ti daro' ragione. A livello numerico sono la maggioranza dei destinati a percepire quel reddito vitalizio


----------



## Milanforever63 (2 Febbraio 2018)

E' quello che NON sta facendo ... sapeva sei mesi prima che avrebbe vinto e ha perso un anno per cambiare 18 assessori ... non ha voluto le Olimpiadi perchè in passato le grandi opere sono state occasione di ruberie ( giusto e vero ) ... ma se le avesse accettate visto che gli appalti sarebbero stati ancora da fare proprio il M5S in quanto partito di govverno al comune avrebbe potuto far vedere che si può lavorare con onestà .. e invece niente ... e potrei andare avanti all'infinto con l'incapacità e l'immobilismo dei municipi ( le zone di Milano ) che tranne uno sono tutti in mano a M5S e non si muove una foglia ... spero che la Raggi torni presto al suo ruolo naturale .. fare le fotocopie allo studio Previti


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> quando vedro' la rinuncia scritta di tutti i neo parlamentari del Movimento alla pensione ti daro' ragione. A livello numerico sono la maggioranza dei destinati a percepire quel reddito vitalizio









Ho trovato questa al volo , se certi tra i documenti di trasparenza del M5S c'è anche quella per la rinuncia alla pensione. 

Basta informarsi


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> E' quello che NON sta facendo ... sapeva sei mesi prima che avrebbe vinto e ha perso un anno per cambiare 18 assessori ... non ha voluto le Olimpiadi perchè in passato le grandi opere sono state occasione di ruberie ( giusto e vero ) ... ma se le avesse accettate visto che gli appalti sarebbero stati ancora da fare proprio il M5S in quanto partito di govverno al comune avrebbe potuto far vedere che si può lavorare con onestà .. e invece niente ... e potrei andare avanti all'infinto con l'incapacità e l'immobilismo dei municipi ( le zone di Milano ) che tranne uno sono tutti in mano a M5S e non si muove una foglia ... *spero che la Raggi torni presto al suo ruolo naturale .. fare le fotocopie allo studio Previti*



Dalla tua ultima frase si capisce la tua avversione politica e quindi non razionale verso la Raggi . Inutile star qui a discuterne allora , buon voto.

Se stiamo qui a parlare ancora delle olimpiadi in una città disastrata come Roma vuol dire che hai perso proprio di vista l'obietto ultimo di un Sindaco. 

ci sono già tantissime altre priorità ben più importanti che l'olimpiade


----------



## DrHouse (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non votando non cambia nulla , la base dei votanti che andranno a dare il loro voto alle mafie con il voto di scambio ci sarà sempre.
> 
> L'unica arma che hai in mano è quella di votare e far si che la percentuale del voto di scambio si abbassi notevolmente.
> Cosa pensi che se tu non voti il 75enne che vota B non ci vada perché capisce che è un suicidio ? no , lui ci andrà sempre perché gli ha promesso le cose del 1994 e cosi lui andrà ancora al potere e continuerà a mettercelo nel sedere.
> ...



Lollo, io ammiro davvero la tua positività...
ma ste cose le sento da anni...

sono 16 anni che "se non vai a votare tu, vince la mafia"...
poi vado a votare, ma sempre la mafia vince...

purtroppo chi è al timone dei partiti è lì perchè c'è la gente che ancora vota.

"io sono di destra e quindi voto Berlusconi", poi però gli chiedi quale sia una posizione definibile "di destra" in Berlusconi, e manco sanno rispondere.
Berlusconi è lì per difendere l'evasione fiscale. o l'evasione fiscale è una ideologia di destra (e non ci credo, senza essere di destra), o non ha nulla di destra.
ma la gente è lì a votarlo.

Renzi si è sentito autorizzato a mettere sempre gli stessi indicibili tra i candidati perchè c'è la gente che lo vota.
ha preso il 42% alle Europee.
al referendum costituzionale ha preso il 40%, da solo, in una elezione tra le più partecipate degli ultimi decenni.
è stato l'unico sconfitto, ma di gran lunga anche l'unico vincitore di quella votazione.
e ancora leggo di persone che sono convinte che il PD scenda sotto il 20%. per me sfiora il 30, senza l'estrema sinistra, e con B. poco credibile. e lo vedrete.
perchè? perchè c'è gente che ancora vota.
e votando li sta legittimando a perculare i loro oppositori interni, e candidare la mafia.

i 5 Stelle? li ho votati, e non lo farò mai più.
ancora vedo in giro Di Maio che risponde, a chi chiede se faranno alleanze in caso di mancata maggioranza, "nessuna alleanza, chiederò il voto legge per legge".
passi il 2013, che erano ancora appena arrivati (e c'era gente seriamente inadatta a stare in parlamento, come quasi tutti del resto) e magari gli sfuggiva...
ma se nel 2018, dopo 5 anni in Parlamento da vice presidente della Camera, ancora non hai capito che per fare il Premier prima hai bisogno della fiducia e poi fai le leggi (che è una cosa elementare da capire), posso sperare si dimostri adatto? onesto, quanto vuoi. ma inadatto.
leggo ancora della questione vaccini. e vedo che è la presa per i fondelli (non da parte tua) più grande che credono di fare al popolo.
davvero pensano che ce la beviamo se dicono "non siamo contro i vaccini. siamo contro l'obbligo. siamo per la sensibilizzazione" argomentando che l'assenza di obbligo aumenta la vaccinazione.
se è per questo, allora perchè nel programma non inseriscono pure l'eliminazione dell'obbligo scolastico, e dell'obbligo di pagare le tasse? magari così gli evasori, ben sensibilizzati, pagano finalmente.
cavolate... sono contro i vaccini. e anche la questione "perchè in Italia 11 e in Svezia 4?"... oltre alle percentuali di vaccinazioni, non gli è mai sfiorata l'idea che Italia e Svezia hanno una biosfera diversa? che ci sono virus diversi? è come se il candidato premier del Congo facesse campagna contro i vaccini (perchè vanno a colonizzarli e renderli dipendenti, ovvio) dicendo "in Svezia sono solo 4"...
c'è tanto altro, dalla mancanza di opposizione attiva, ecc...

non andrò a votare.
ho ancora un mese, ma davvero stavolta sono rassegnato.

cordialmente, ti apprezzo molto sia come persona che come elettore positivo e onesto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2018)

Voterò Salvini


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Lollo, io ammiro davvero la tua positività...
> ma ste cose le sento da anni...
> 
> sono 16 anni che "se non vai a votare tu, vince la mafia"...
> ...



chapeau....


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questa al volo , se certi tra i documenti di trasparenza del M5S c'è anche quella per la rinuncia alla pensione.
> 
> Basta informarsi



riguarda solo l'emolumento da vice presidente della Camera,non l'indennita' di parlamentare,comunque vedro' di informarmi,io credo che Di Maio abbia percepito l'intero emolumento come Deputato in carica nel quinquiennio. Infatti le funzioni di vice presidente e presidente sia della Camera che del Senato ti garantiscono un'ulteriore indennita' da cumulare all'effettivo emolumento come facente parte delle due Camere della Repubblica.Infatti la lettera specifica una parte degli emolumenti,e' la carica stessa di deputato o senatore che ti autorizza a percepire la pensione


----------



## Victorss (2 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Boh guardo sono indeciso tra Salvini e M5s. si è strano ma fino ad un certo punto e ti spiego. Sono assolutamente di destra, ho sempre dato il voto a Fini fino a quando non ha fatto l'infame. Salvini è quello che si avvicina di più alle mie idee, ma il fatto che sia alleato con Berlusconi mi frena molto, perchè purtroppo Forza Italia è avanti nettamente nei sondaggi reispetto alla Lega, e quindi alla fine deciderà tutto Silvio e non mi piace. Non voglio dare voti nulli (altrimenti voterei la Meloni), e quindi sono molto tantato da darlo ai 5Stelle, che non hanno mai governato, e quindi visto che destra e sinistra hanno sempre fallito, mi verrebbe da darlo a loro con cui condivido alcune cose ma meno altre. Ma sono terrorizzato dal fatto che questi siano degliincompetenti, quindi mi porterò il dubbio fino al 4 marzo...


Certo che pensare di votare Salvini ed aver paura che i 5 stelle siano incompetenti è un paradosso. 
Salvini riesce a costruire una frase di senso compiuto solo se sono presenti le parole Rom, Ruspa, terroristi, barconi e compagnia cantante.. Perdonami..


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Boh guardo sono indeciso tra Salvini e M5s. si è strano ma fino ad un certo punto e ti spiego. Sono assolutamente di destra, ho sempre dato il voto a Fini fino a quando non ha fatto l'infame. Salvini è quello che si avvicina di più alle mie idee, ma il fatto che sia alleato con Berlusconi mi frena molto, perchè purtroppo Forza Italia è avanti nettamente nei sondaggi reispetto alla Lega, e quindi alla fine deciderà tutto Silvio e non mi piace. Non voglio dare voti nulli (altrimenti voterei la Meloni), e quindi sono molto tantato da darlo ai 5Stelle, che non hanno mai governato, e quindi visto che destra e sinistra hanno sempre fallito, mi verrebbe da darlo a loro con cui condivido alcune cose ma meno altre. Ma sono terrorizzato dal fatto che questi siano degliincompetenti, quindi mi porterò il dubbio fino al 4 marzo...



Io penso che si debba votare col cuore e solo e unicamente in base alle idee, non secondo logiche tipo "loro non hanno mai governato vediamo che fanno"

I grillini dopo aver per anni preso per il sedere i loro elettori ("governemo da soli") ora fanno vedere la loro vera faccia, ovvero l'opportunismo politico, con di Maio che negli ultimi giorni non manca mai di dire che dopo il voto cercheranno convergenze politiche, con LeU che strizza l'occhio neanche troppo velatamente. Votare il m5s secondo me fa sorgere il rischio solamente di buttare letteralmente il proprio voto a favore di alleanze che nessuno farebbe mai.
Sei di destra, voti grillo e poi te li ritrovi alleati con grasso, poi?
Che idee ha il m5s sullo ius soli? Nessuna, si astengono, quando i sondaggi dicono che gli italiani non lo vogliono sono contrari, altrimenti sarebbero favorevoli
Sull'immigrazione? Si va da di Maio che scimmiotta Salvini a Fico che pare un seguace della boldrini

Ognuno voti chi vuole, ma occhio al post voto, io voto Salvini e sono strasicuro che non lo vedrò mai alleato con pd e LeU
C'è Berlusconi in coalizione? Amen, se la coalizione di cdx vince comunque di grandi intese non se ne faranno, tanto vale provare, secondo me
I sondaggi poi non devono influenzare il voto, prima delle amministrative 2017 i sondaggi davano lega e fi pari al 12%, i voti reali invece dissero di Salvini quasi al 16 e Berlusconi attorno al 15 abbondante
In ogni caso va ricordato che questa legge elettorale è ampiamente proporzionale, ogni partito da storia a sé

Io comunque non sono un anti-5 stelle eh, li ho pure votati nel 2013


----------



## Heaven (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non puoi ragionare , se fai questa domanda ad un elettore F.I. ti dice che non è vero. Ma non ti devi stupire perché generalmente ( non tutti ) il bacino di voti di Berlusconi arriva da persone che non si informano e non sanno nulla di nulla e guardano il TG5 che gli fa vedere la foto del 2001 di B.



Non mi stupisco purtroppo. 
Ho affrontato la discussione con votanti FI e ho sentito assurdità tipo: "la mafia è ciò che fa andare avanti l'Italia".
Berlusconi più che persone che condividono le sue idee ha tifosi da stadio, che lo votano perché non riescono a ragionare e sono aggrappati all'idea di Berlusconi leader che racconta barzellette e scopa.


----------



## PheelMD (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh opinabile il discorso dei vaccini obbligatori , non avremo mai la controprova. Certo che l'obbligo di 11 vaccini è un anomalia tutta italiana poi il tuo discorso lo capisco . La mia amica che è primario in ospedale che quindi ne sa sicuramente più di me e te dice che il problema è che tutti gli stranieri non vaccinano niente ed è per questo che è nato l'obbligo.
> Praticamente è una legge fatta per o contro gli stranieri , ne capisco la necessità.
> 
> Per il resto, beh tu a vederlo da dentro ti sarai accorto che oramai il PD è un partito sparito per colpa degli stessi protagonisti che oramai di sinistra non fanno più niente.
> Io ti potrei dire che il 90% dei miei amici sono di sinistra e nessuno voterà il PD semplicemente perché non è più di sinistra. Pensa che smacco.



Che gli 11 vaccini abbiano una efficacia è verificato da decine di migliaia di sperimentazioni e ore, giorni, mesi, anni di ricerca e attività clinica. Non c'è una motivazione superiore: è vero che le popolazioni africane non vaccinano, ma quei numeri sarebbero comunque attutiti dalle capacità dell'immunità di gregge. L'immunità di gregge sta venendo meno in quanto esistono persone che non vaccinano perchè hanno la presunzione di avere conoscenze che non possono avere.


----------



## Heaven (2 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> ma per favore .. io ahimè ci vivo da 42 anni e posso fare molti confronti .. beato te che trovi dei romani contenti della Raggi .. forse saranno quei fancazzisti di ATAC ( trasporti ) e AMA ( nettezza urbana ) che l'hanno votata in massa ..



Riassumendo, la tua logica sarebbe: non voto M5S che non è riuscita in 1 anno a risolvere i problemi creati dalle altre forze politiche negli ultimi 10, e quindi voto quest'ultime? 

Scommetto che uno dei problemi peggiori degli ultimi mesi sarà stato Spelacchio. 

Inoltre, nel programma del M5S c'è proprio la volontà di voler affrontare l'Europa e non scendere a compromessi con lei. Salvini è solo un razzista che parla alla pancia degli ignoranti.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Febbraio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> M5S. Sono sicuro che se la gente si informasse, non fermandosi ai luoghi comuni tipo "sono incompetenti", voterebbe loro. Che poi si è vista la competenza di PD e FI.
> 
> A chi vota FI chiedo: come si può dar fiducia dopo 30 anni ad uno che ha avuto rapporti con la MAFIA, ha sempre preso in giro con le sue classiche promesse, scandali innumerevoli, ed è pure impresentabile per legge?



Io sono mediamente informato e ti assicuro che i 140-150 miliardi necessari a coprire il progetto politico dei pentastellati non ci saranno mai, sono pura fantascienza.
Spiace dirlo perchè li detesto, ma gli unici che stanno mostrando un barlume di lucidità in questa campagna elettorale sono quelli del PD (che comunque non voterò, proteggono poteri forti antagonisti a quelli difesi dal centrodestra, con buona pace del quaquaraqua Salvini)


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questa al volo , se certi tra i documenti di trasparenza del M5S c'è anche quella per la rinuncia alla pensione.
> 
> Basta informarsi



Ottima punteggiatura, tanto è solo un documento ufficiale.


----------



## cris (2 Febbraio 2018)

non ci vuole molto, francamente, a capire che non van votati i volti che da decenni scaldano la poltrona.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2018)

In passato ho votato M5S, poi mi sono avvicinato negli ultimi tempi al centrodestra per colpa di alcune uscite dei grillini che mi hanno scoraggiato e perdere la fiducia in loro. Ma poi dopo l'accordo fatto tra FI-Lega e FDI ho capito che, fino a quando Berlusconi non se ne va via (e se lo farà sarà certamente per cause "naturali"), il centrodestra rimarrà sempre quello, pure con Salvini. Attualmente, sono indeciso tra il 5stelle (che se li voterò non lo farò senza otturarmi il naso) o partiti "estremisti" tipo Casapound i cui ideali anti-UE mi piacciono un casino, anche se devo approfondirli meglio questi ultimi.

Posso dire con certezza, invece, che nessun mio voto andrà a PD, Berlusconi ed altri finti movimenti rivoluzionari, ma che in realtà sono uguali al PD come Liberi e Uguali ecc.


----------



## sballotello (2 Febbraio 2018)

m5s


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2018)

Si, casapound


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh opinabile il discorso dei vaccini obbligatori , non avremo mai la controprova. Certo che l'obbligo di 11 vaccini è un anomalia tutta italiana poi il tuo discorso lo capisco . La mia amica che è primario in ospedale che quindi ne sa sicuramente più di me e te dice che il problema è che tutti gli stranieri non vaccinano niente ed è per questo che è nato l'obbligo.
> Praticamente è una legge fatta per o contro gli stranieri , ne capisco la necessità.
> 
> Per il resto, beh tu a vederlo da dentro ti sarai accorto che oramai il PD è un partito sparito per colpa degli stessi protagonisti che oramai di sinistra non fanno più niente.
> Io ti potrei dire che il 90% dei miei amici sono di sinistra e nessuno voterà il PD semplicemente perché non è più di sinistra. Pensa che smacco.



Sono d'accordo. Noi di Venezia siamo gli unici nel Veneto che non votiamo lega, però abbiamo votato un sindaco di destra (non io) proprio perché i valori che mi e ci rappresentano non sono più vivi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Febbraio 2018)

So chi non votare: Berlusconi e Berluschino


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> riguarda solo l'emolumento da vice presidente della Camera,non l'indennita' di parlamentare,comunque vedro' di informarmi,io credo che Di Maio abbia percepito l'intero emolumento come Deputato in carica nel quinquiennio. Infatti le funzioni di vice presidente e presidente sia della Camera che del Senato ti garantiscono un'ulteriore indennita' da cumulare all'effettivo emolumento come facente parte delle due Camere della Repubblica.Infatti la lettera specifica una parte degli emolumenti,e' la carica stessa di deputato o senatore che ti autorizza a percepire la pensione



no no ti sbagli , guarda sul sito da dove proviene la foto che trovi tutti i documenti di rinuncia. 
Comunque è una questione di fiducia, se manca quello è finita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Che gli 11 vaccini abbiano una efficacia è verificato da decine di migliaia di sperimentazioni e ore, giorni, mesi, anni di ricerca e attività clinica. Non c'è una motivazione superiore: è vero che le popolazioni africane non vaccinano, ma quei numeri sarebbero comunque attutiti dalle capacità dell'immunità di gregge. L'immunità di gregge sta venendo meno in quanto esistono persone che non vaccinano perchè hanno la presunzione di avere conoscenze che non possono avere.



Si certo , grazie per la precisazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


>



Ma voi vi rendete conto di come questo VI STA PRENDENDO PER IL CULO ? 
Ma ci rendete conto di quanto l'italiano è stupido ? 

Io sono basito e mi sale un nervoso che non avete idea.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> sono indeciso tra il 5stelle (che se li voterò non lo farò senza otturarmi il naso) o partiti "estremisti" tipo Casapound i cui ideali anti-UE mi piacciono un casino, anche se devo approfondirli meglio questi ultimi.



Guarda sei una persona intelligente per capire da te che votare un partito che non arriverà mai al 2% è come buttare il proprio voto nel nulla. Anche arrivasse al 3% e andassero in 2 in parlamento cosa cambierebbe ? nulla. Tanto vale provare tutti insieme a mandare a casa chi ha dilaniato questo paese. 

La scelta è molto più logica di quello che sembra , basta ragionare e lasciar perdere chi fa i discorsi da Hater.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Voterò Salvini


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Vedere Tarabella sclerare mi fa essere ancora più convinto della scelta


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Noi di Venezia siamo gli unici nel Veneto che non votiamo lega, però abbiamo votato un sindaco di destra (non io) proprio perché i valori che mi e ci rappresentano non sono più vivi.



ti/vi capisco.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2018)

Chi votare? Vediamo.

LeU: Grasso, è un magistrato con le palle e persona integerrima. Però dietro di lui c'è la Boldrina che per 5 anni ci ha ammorbato con le sue fesserie radical shit. E ancora più dietro c'è una massa di vecchi catorci ex PCI portatori di idee distanti anni luce dalla realtà della società italiana.


PD: Un partito che con Renzi è diventato un associazione affarista con intenti deliquenteschi, che non si è fatto scrupolo ad allearsi con la peggiore feccia di FI, gente schifata persino da Berlusconi. A questo si aggiunga il fatto di essere totalmente servo dei boiardi di Bruxelles e delle loro direttive aberranti.


M5S: Una persona arrabbiata potrebbe anche votarli, poi ascolti per un minuto il loro candidato premier e ti chiedi in che modo un emerito ********* come Di Maio possa essere riuscito a scavalcare persone più competenti e meritevoli. Ed allora non si può non pensare che anche all'interno di questo partito regni sovrana la tattica tutta italiana del peggiore che, probabilmente usando metodi della vecchia politica, riesce a imporsi su persone più capaci ma che non sono propense ad usare tattiche scorrette. Tutti lodano Di Battista, ok, alcune cose che dice sono interessanti, ma allora perché non è lui il candidato premier?


FI: Un partito in mano ad un ultraottantenne totalmente rincretinito che ancora non ha capito che sarebbe meglio farsi da parte. Se al posto di Berlusca ci fosse qualcuno più decente il centrodestra stravincerebbe di brutto. Comunque il fatto che questo qua sia accreditato del 15-18% la dice lunga sul livello attuale del panorama politico italiano.


Lega: Voler mettere un freno all'immigrazione selvaggia propagandata dalle lobby radical shit è una cosa corretta. Il problema è che oltre a questo mi pare ci sia ben poco, tanto più che in questi ultmi mesi si è annacquato anche l'anti europeismo leghista. Inoltre il voler allontanare personaggi che bene o male hanno dimostrato di saper essere uomini di governo anche con idee super partes, a favore di personaggi più grezzi e "ignoranti" mi sembra controproducente.

Alla fine credo che il primo partito sarà quello dell'astensione che toccherà livelli record.

Infine: Il fatto che a Bruxelles abbiano rivalutato la mummia Berlusconiana la dice lunga sul fatto che i boiardi europei siano preoccupati di un governo 5 stelle-Lega che credo sia la cosa che temono di più. A loro andrebbe bene un governo Renzi-Berlusconi che sarebbe debolissimo e facilmente ricattabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2018)

sì


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi rendete conto di come questo VI STA PRENDENDO PER IL CULO ?
> Ma ci rendete conto di quanto l'italiano è stupido ?
> 
> Io sono basito e mi sale un nervoso che non avete idea.



Ti capisco, anche per questo (non solo per questo ovviamente) vivo all'estero da 15 anni (oddio, non che adesso qui in Spagna la cosa sia tanto diversa... )


----------



## Milanforever63 (2 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dalla tua ultima frase si capisce la tua avversione politica e quindi non razionale verso la Raggi . Inutile star qui a discuterne allora , buon voto.
> 
> Se stiamo qui a parlare ancora delle olimpiadi in una città disastrata come Roma vuol dire che hai perso proprio di vista l'obietto ultimo di un Sindaco.
> 
> ci sono già tantissime altre priorità ben più importanti che l'olimpiade



vedo solo ora la tua rusposta .. ci crederai o meno al comune ho votato M5S perchè il resto dei partiti romani è una mafia ... l'olimpiade è solo un esempio ma M5S ha perso un'occasione storica per far vedere che si può governare un città con onestà per colpa di quella babbea .... e poi se guardi i flussi di voto delle comunali di Roma il M5S ha preso un sacco di voti di protesta ( il mio ) ma anche di camarille come quella di Alemanno ( te lo do per certo ) ... ora sinceramente di votare Di Maio e vederlo a Palazzo Chigi che la mattina dice una cosa, il pomeriggio un'altra , la sera un 'altra ancora .. non se ne parla ... convoglierò la mia stra-incaxxatura su Salvini


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> vedo solo ora la tua rusposta .. ci crederai o meno al comune ho votato M5S perchè il resto dei partiti romani è una mafia ... l'olimpiade è solo un esempio ma M5S ha perso un'occasione storica per far vedere che si può governare un città con onestà per colpa di quella babbea .... e poi se guardi i flussi di voto delle comunali di Roma il M5S ha preso un sacco di voti di protesta ( il mio ) ma anche di camarille come quella di Alemanno ( te lo do per certo ) ... ora sinceramente di votare Di Maio e vederlo a Palazzo Chigi che la mattina dice una cosa, il pomeriggio un'altra , la sera un 'altra ancora .. non se ne parla ... convoglierò la mia stra-incaxxatura su Salvini



A behhhhhhhhhh votare Salvini ( e cioè Berlusconi ) è la soluzione corretta  

Non voto Di Maio perché si contraddice votiamo Salvini così il voto va a Barlusconi che invece non si contraddice mai


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Febbraio 2018)

M5s


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi rendete conto di come questo VI STA PRENDENDO PER IL CULO ?
> Ma ci rendete conto di quanto l'italiano è stupido ?
> 
> Io sono basito e mi sale un nervoso che non avete idea.


Da un punto di vista psicologico la spiegazione evidentemente non è affatto immediata. Qualche ipotesi si potrebbe fare. Ma sarebbe molto interessante uno studio da parte degli psicologi sociali (effetto dei media a medio-lungo termine, l'effetto della figura carismatica in generale sulle persone, il metodo delle "promesse", l'immagine di Berlusconi, la cultura media degli italiani, che idea ha l'italiano medio del presidente ideale, etc etc).


----------



## Milanforever63 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A behhhhhhhhhh votare Salvini ( e cioè Berlusconi ) è la soluzione corretta
> 
> Non voto Di Maio perché si contraddice votiamo Salvini così il voto va a Barlusconi che invece non si contraddice mai



vai tranquillo che il 5 gugno Berlusca e Salvini se ne vanno ognuno per fatti suoi


----------



## Milanista (3 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> vai tranquillo che il 5 gugno Berlusca e Salvini se ne vanno ognuno per fatti suoi



Ottimo, finalmente un governo destinato a durare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> vai tranquillo che il 5 gugno Berlusca e Salvini se ne vanno ognuno per fatti suoi



Quindi non voti i 5stelle perché DiMaio si contraddice ma voti Salvini che vuole fare un governo con il nano ma ha il tuo voto perché sei sicuro che il 5 Giugno non staranno più insieme 

C’e Qual quadra che non cosa


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi non voti i 5stelle perché DiMaio si contraddice ma voti Salvini che vuole fare un governo con il nano ma ha il tuo voto perché sei sicuro che il 5 Giugno non staranno più insieme
> 
> C’e Qual quadra che non cosa



Lollo ma tu ricordi una crisi politica, storica, di partito come questa che stiamo vivendo ? Io francamente no.
I 5stelle sono gli unici che hanno qualcosa di nuovo da proporre ma io temo che , facendo un parallelismo calcistico, siano come il nostro silva : un meraviglioso prospetto, nulla più.
Sicuramente si faranno come partito e come figure ma credo ci vorranno 10-15 anni e questo paese ha bisogno di ingranare e cambiare marcia da subito.
Siamo sospesi in una pericolosa via di mezzo tra quello che era la politica e quello che vorrebbe essere.
Di certo penso dovrebbe esser chiaro che tutti coloro che hanno fallito, rubato, non convinto dovrebbero farsi da parte.
Almeno qualche certezza dovremmo averla altrimenti davvero che siamo in alto mare e al limite del masochismo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo ma tu ricordi una crisi politica, storica, di partito come questa che stiamo vivendo ? Io francamente no.
> I 5stelle sono gli unici che hanno qualcosa di nuovo da proporre ma io temo che , facendo un parallelismo calcistico, siano come il nostro silva : un meraviglioso prospetto, nulla più.
> Sicuramente si faranno come partito e come figure ma credo ci vorranno 10-15 anni e questo paese ha bisogno di ingranare e cambiare marcia da subito.
> Siamo sospesi in una pericolosa via di mezzo tra quello che era la politica e quello che vorrebbe essere.
> ...



Concordo, il cambio di marcia dovrebbe essere imminente ma non lo è.
Per quanto ci abbia provato non riesco a giustificare un voto ai vecchi partiti , per quanto possa non essere ancora pronto il M5S dal mio punto di vista è la scelta più consapevole .

Almeno son sicuro che non mi fregheranno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Io rimango di sasso la selezione tra Salvini Berlusconi e la Meloni 
(penso ci potrei mettere pure Casa Pound)
così come la SINISTRA... 
abbiamo una legge INCOSTITUZIONALE che prenderà i voti dalle piccole x farle accaparrare ai vari PD e PDL/Lega ecc.. 
quindi questa individualità NON HA SENSO 

aggiungo che pur di far fuori o rendere la vita difficile la vita al M5S 
i cari Governanti(PD) che sparavano sulla sicurezza della maggioranza a fine voto 
hanno concluso con tutt'altra storia..(cioè non esiste questa sicurezza! la loro ultima perla!!)
il perché!?? io lo so... pensano solo a loro stessi e far fuori la VERA opposizione in Italia 
visto che stare all'opposizione e diverso che stare al Governo! li la storia cambia


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Febbraio 2018)

casapound


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2018)

i vari casapound verranno presi tutti da la coalizione del centro destra 

equivale votare Berlusconi e Salvini 
perché non supereranno mai la soglia per entrare al Governo 

sono sicuro che sarebbero come Alfano(partito) che infatti manco ci prova quest'anno 
visto che l'esito era scontato


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2018)

Dal momento che tanto si sa già che siamo spacciati e che si andrà con l’ennesimo governo di larghe intese B. + Renzie, ho deciso di votare Casapound. Detesto i fascisti, ma il mio odio per i radical shit e i soliti sinistroidi al caviale è così esasperato che le ultime dichiarazioni della Boldrina e della Bonino mi hanno fatto decidere di votare i fascistoni per sfregio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dal momento che tanto si sa già che siamo spacciati e che si andrà con l’ennesimo governo di larghe intese B. + Renzie, ho deciso di votare Casapound. Detesto i fascisti, ma il mio odio per i radical shit e i soliti sinistroidi al caviale è così esasperato che le ultime dichiarazioni della Boldrina e della Bonino mi hanno fatto decidere di votare i fascistoni per sfregio.



Peccato, voto buttato. Non arriveranno mai al 3%.

La Boldrina e la Bonino sono 2 cancri come Berlusconi


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo ma tu ricordi una crisi politica, storica, di partito come questa che stiamo vivendo ? Io francamente no.
> I 5stelle sono gli unici che hanno qualcosa di nuovo da proporre ma io temo che , facendo un parallelismo calcistico, siano come il nostro silva : un meraviglioso prospetto, nulla più.
> Sicuramente si faranno come partito e come figure ma credo ci vorranno 10-15 anni e questo paese ha bisogno di ingranare e cambiare marcia da subito.
> Siamo sospesi in una pericolosa via di mezzo tra quello che era la politica e quello che vorrebbe essere.
> ...



In realtà tutti propongono qualcosa di nuovo, il problema è la fattibilità dei loro progetti.
M5S sostiene il progetto del Reddito di Cittadinanza che è una sciocchezza irrealizzabile ed iniqua tesa semplicemente ad accaparrarsi più voti possibili al sud Italia, plastic-face, vedendo decrescere la sua popolarità in alcuni feudi in Meridione, ha recentemente risposto col Reddito di Dignità (sulla carta quanto meno più credibile del progetto pentastellato), infine il PD, in pieno stile berlusconiano, oltre a pavoneggiarsi per gli 80 euro distribuiti ad alcune categorie di votanti sicuri, si attribuisce il merito di aver ridotto la disoccupazione giovanile (fascia importante di elettori pro-Renzi, soprattutto al Nord) dal 40 al 30%, non ricordando però, in assoluta malafede, con quali tipologie di contratti di lavoro.
La verità è che il tuo voto, come quello di tutti, sarà inutile, perchè si è già deciso l'inciuccio futuro tra FI e PD, con buona pace di Salvini che potrà felicemente continuare a starnazzare fuori dalla stanza dei bottoni senza dover scendere a compromessi come hanno fatto per 20 anni i suoi compagni di partito e dei moralizzatori via web dei 5 Stelle.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In realtà tutti propongono qualcosa di nuovo, il problema è la fattibilità dei loro progetti.
> M5S sostiene il progetto del Reddito di Cittadinanza che è una sciocchezza irrealizzabile ed iniqua tesa semplicemente ad accaparrarsi più voti possibili al sud Italia, plastic-face, vedendo decrescere la sua popolarità in alcuni feudi in Meridione, ha recentemente risposto col Reddito di Dignità (sulla carta quanto meno più credibile del progetto pentastellato), infine il PD, in pieno stile berlusconiano, oltre a pavoneggiarsi per gli 80 euro distribuiti ad alcune categorie di votanti sicuri, si attribuisce il merito di aver ridotto la disoccupazione giovanile (fascia importante di elettori pro-Renzi, soprattutto al Nord) dal 40 al 30%, non ricordando però, in assoluta malafede, con quali tipologie di contratti di lavoro.
> La verità è che il tuo voto, come quello di tutti, sarà inutile, perchè si è già deciso l'inciuccio futuro tra FI e PD, con buona pace di Salvini che potrà felicemente continuare a starnazzare fuori dalla stanza dei bottoni senza dover scendere a compromessi come hanno fatto per 20 anni i suoi compagni di partito e dei moralizzatori via web dei 5 Stelle.



Infatti io da cittadino italiano li osservo ( disgustato) , li ascolto ( sgomento ) ma ad oggi la mia posizione è di non votare.
Comunque quelli che hanno poca credibilità, che hanno fallito in passato, che sono delinquenti e che sono vecchi nemmeno li considero.
Non è possibile far campagna elettorale sugli errori altrui, promettendo cose irrealizzabili o comprando gli italiani.
Il dramma è che pare qualcuno abbia già vinto grazie ai fallimenti altrui, solo perchè in ordine cronologico tali fallimenti vengono dopo di quelli che si appresta a vincere.
Ah povera italia.


----------



## Milanforever63 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi non voti i 5stelle perché DiMaio si contraddice ma voti Salvini che vuole fare un governo con il nano ma ha il tuo voto perché sei sicuro che il 5 Giugno non staranno più insieme
> 
> C’e Qual quadra che non cosa



quadra.. Salvini vuole fare il governo col nano alle sue condizioni e per far ciò deve prendeere molti voti ... siccome non ce la farà andrà come ti ho detto ... come vedi non salgo sul carro del vincitore ..


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Febbraio 2018)

Voterò Lega.
Se non ci fosse la Lega, voterei Casapound.
Se non ci fosse Casapound, voterei FdI.
Se non ci fosse FdI starei a casa.

Comunque, il voto alla Lega non è un voto a Berlusconi, per il semplice fatto che Salvini e Berlusconi saranno in coalizione alle elelzioni ma non in parlamento.
Chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2018)

Io non ho deciso, l'unico punto fermo che ho è l'antieuropeismo. 
In un thread analogo, qualche settimana fa, scrissi che avrei votato M5S solo perchè avrebbero potuto fare qualcosa in tema di giustizia. Oggi ritengo che votare per il meno peggio non sia più possibile.
La mia indecisione si basa su questo: sono un sovranista costituzionale di sinistra (anche se ad alcuni può sembrare un controsenso), e non trovo partiti che rispecchino in toto quel che penso. Chi più si avvicina sono la Lega di Salvini e il Partito Comunista di Rizzo. La mia idea, anche se ci rimugino su da giorni, è votare la prima in una Camera per premiare la candidatura di Bagnai e il secondo per dare un riconoscimento all'idea "fuori dall'UE, fuori dalla NATO". In questo modo mi cautelo dalla possibilità che Salvini vada effettivamente con Berlusconi dandogli meno peso di quello che potrei fare.
La mia maggioranza ideale sarebbe Lega+M5S, ma quello anti-euro delle origini, non questa versione democristiana. Spero tuttavia che i risultati del 4/3 conducano a questa soluzione; nel novero delle soluzioni possibili è quella che più mi faccio andar bene. Le indicazioni di voto di Scalfari e del commissario europeo Moscovici sono state esemplari: io faccio il contrario.

PS: se la maggioranza fosse di nuovo europeista, vi invito a prestare molta attenzione all'addendum della BCE sugli NPL e sui requisiti di capitalizzazione delle banche: le nostre banche di piccole e medie dimensioni saranno il nuovo banchetto apparecchiato per "gli investitori internazionali" dalla complicità delle classi dirigenti degli ultimi venticinque anni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Febbraio 2018)

Quelli che dicono di votare per Casapound e la Lega solo perchè millantano una caccia senza tregua ai migranti e la difesa dei sacri valori dell'italiano popolo, sono le stesse persone che fino a ieri non avevano alcuno spirito d'appartenenza nazionale, gente che probabilmente si odiava già col vicinato, figuriamoci nord e sud, gente che rubava tutto il rubabile, evadeva tasse, ignorava il bene comune a partire dal buttare cartacce e sigarette per terra.
Adesso come nei migliori (peggiori) film americani, con l'arrivo della feccia aliena nera, ci stringiamo a coorte contro il comune nemico per il bene dei nostri amati figli

Queste nuove elezioni a prescindere dal risultato sono già una sconfitta , sia per le proposte politiche che per il pensiero medio delle persone.


----------



## Milanforever63 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Voterò Lega.
> Se non ci fosse la Lega, voterei Casapound.
> Se non ci fosse Casapound, voterei FdI.
> Se non ci fosse FdI starei a casa.
> ...




Non fa una grinza !!!!
P.S.
Bell'avatar !!!


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2018)

credo che darò un voto dispersivo...cioè un partito minoritario che non è coalizzato a nessuno...tipo il movimento dei forconi


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla, non ho la minima idea di chi votare alle prossime elezioni.
> 
> ...



Si, voterò serenamente per il Centrodestra, devo solo scegliere il partito tra Forza Italia, Lega e Fratelli d'Italia.
Renzi è bruciato e in questi anni ha fatto male, in più è di un'arroganza e di un bullismo repellenti.
Del M5S non mi fido per nulla, senza offesa per chi li vota, mi sembrano una setta di matti e per di più inesperti.
Il Centrodestra ha i suoi difetti, ma bene o male preferisco l'usato sicuro. Inoltre la flat tax al 23% la considero una buonissima idea, così come una linea più severa sull'immigrazione.
Scegli uno dei tre e vai sereno. ;-)


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Si, voterò serenamente per il Centrodestra, devo solo scegliere il partito tra Forza Italia, Lega e Fratelli d'Italia.
> Renzi è bruciato e in questi anni ha fatto male, in più è di un'arroganza e di un bullismo repellenti.
> Del M5S non mi fido per nulla, senza offesa per chi li vota, mi sembrano una setta di matti e per di più inesperti.
> Il Centrodestra ha i suoi difetti, ma bene o male preferisco l'usato sicuro. Inoltre la flat tax al 23% la considero una buonissima idea, così come una linea più severa sull'immigrazione.
> Scegli uno dei tre e vai sereno. ;-)



C'è anche Noi con l'Italia-UDC. Cmq scegli Forza Italia


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> C'è anche Noi con l'Italia-UDC. Cmq scegli Forza Italia



Tranqui, andiamo a vincere...


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]

Scusa Super_Lollo, ho letto tutti i messaggi e devo dirti una cosa, senza polemica: penso che dovresti avere più rispetto e tolleranza per chi vota diversamente da te (cioè M5S). Ad ogni utente che ha osato scrivere di votare un partito diverso dal tuo hai avuto qualcosa da ridire: se uno vota Forza Italia, "Eh ma Berlusconi è la mafia, è un cancro, è uno schifo ma come fai?"; se uno vota Lega "Eh ma è come votare Berlusconi, e poi Salvini ha detto questo ha fatto quello..."; se uno vota centrosinistra "Eh ma quelli hai visto dove ci hanno portato? Il Bomba la Bonino che schifo il peggio del peggio...."; Se uno vota un partito minore "Eh ma è come non votare nessuno, disperdi ilo voto, così non cambia nulla..."; se uno non vota "Eh ma così dai ragione a quelli che ci sono stati fino ad ora...".
Posso dirti una cosa? Ma lascia la gente tranquilla di decidere, e sii più tollerante. Tanto guarda che non fai cambiare idea a nessuno.
E mi dispiace dirlo, ma molti elettori M5S che ho conosciuto sono come te, insofferenti, intolleranti e petulanti, ed è uno dei motivi per cui non voto M5S.
Senza rancore, sei sempre un fratello rossonero.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> i vari casapound verranno presi tutti da la coalizione del centro destra
> 
> equivale votare Berlusconi e Salvini
> perché non supereranno mai la soglia per entrare al Governo
> ...



FALSO.
Il voto va per coalizioni, e Casapound si presenta da sola, al di fuori di qualsiasi coalizione. Quindi chi vota Casapound non vota nè Berlusconi, nè Salvini, vota solo Casapound.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo che darò un voto dispersivo...cioè un partito minoritario che non è coalizzato a nessuno...tipo il movimento dei forconi



Ci sono anche Casapound e Potere al Popolo come partiti minori ma non troppo minori, nel senso che almeno all'1,5% dovrebbero arrivarci, a differenza del Movimento dei Forconi. Te li butto là, come idea. ;-)


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Tranqui, andiamo a vincere...



Speriamo


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo che darò un voto dispersivo...cioè un partito minoritario che non è coalizzato a nessuno...tipo il movimento dei forconi



Quelli che volevano arrestare i Parlamentari in nome del "popolo"?
Bell'Italia quella che sognano.

Comunque credo siano stati esclusi, votare loro sarebbe come votare Mazinga Z o, te lo consiglio, Gigi la Trottola.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]
> 
> Scusa Super_Lollo, ho letto tutti i messaggi e devo dirti una cosa, senza polemica: penso che dovresti avere più rispetto e tolleranza per chi vota diversamente da te (cioè M5S). Ad ogni utente che ha osato scrivere di votare un partito diverso dal tuo hai avuto qualcosa da ridire: se uno vota Forza Italia, "Eh ma Berlusconi è la mafia, è un cancro, è uno schifo ma come fai?"; se uno vota Lega "Eh ma è come votare Berlusconi, e poi Salvini ha detto questo ha fatto quello..."; se uno vota centrosinistra "Eh ma quelli hai visto dove ci hanno portato? Il Bomba la Bonino che schifo il peggio del peggio...."; Se uno vota un partito minore "Eh ma è come non votare nessuno, disperdi ilo voto, così non cambia nulla..."; se uno non vota "Eh ma così dai ragione a quelli che ci sono stati fino ad ora...".
> Posso dirti una cosa? Ma lascia la gente tranquilla di decidere, e sii più tollerante. Tanto guarda che non fai cambiare idea a nessuno.
> ...



Io non devo convincere nessuno , siamo su un forum e discutiamo . 
Io come ho detto più volte non faccio parte di nessun partito politico e non guadagno nulla da nessuno .

Ho una mia idea e siccome siamo in un posto dove si discute espongo la mia idea e sento le risposte a cui rispondo a mia volta. 
Non è un cercare di convincere , è un partecipare ad una discussione. Non voglio litigare espongo la mia idea come si espone un opinione sul 352 o su quanto faccia schifo Kalinic.

Se io penso che Kalinic sia un cesso e leggo di qualcuno che lo difende io “ discuto “ con questa persona ma non per convincerlo che Kalinic faccia schifo ( è un dato di fatto , se non te ne accorgi di Kalinic o Berlusconi io non sono nessuno per farti notare la tua cecità ) ci discuto solo per partecipazione ad un forum. 

Le cose che hai scritto sopra come miei interventi sono opinioni personali ma basati su dati di fatto , prendili uno ad uno e dimostrami che non ho detto solo verità OGGETTIVE


----------



## PM3 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Io mai avrei pensato che un giorno avrei votato lega... Però essendo antieuropeista non mi resta che votare loro che con Bagnai e Borghi hanno ciò che serve per ridiscutere i trattati e giungere ad una posizione efficiente dal punto di vista economico.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Febbraio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Io mai avrei pensato che un giorno avrei votato lega... Però essendo antieuropeista non mi resta che votare loro che con Bagnai e Borghi hanno ciò che serve per ridiscutere i trattati e giungere ad una posizione efficiente dal punto di vista economico.



Infatti Borghi è tanto criticato dal popolino radical chic, ma in realtà è uno che le cose le sa eccome.
Sono stato ad un paio di conferenze ed è stato davvero illuminante.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non devo convincere nessuno , siamo su un forum e discutiamo .
> Io come ho detto più volte non faccio parte di nessun partito politico e non guadagno nulla da nessuno .
> 
> Ho una mia idea e siccome siamo in un posto dove si discute espongo la mia idea e sento le risposte a cui rispondo a mia volta.
> ...



Si ma discutere vuol dire anche accettare le risposte altrui e saper mettere un punto. Cioè se io ti chiedo per chi voti, e tu mi rispondi M5S, io ne prendo atto, al massimo ti dico che voto per un altro partito e stop. Tu invece attacchi i pistolotti ed entri in modalità cagaca.zzo, non è che uno è costretto a dare spiegazioni a te del proprio voto eh...
Sul discorso delle verità oggettive, è l'ennesimo indice rivelatore della presunzione di superiorità da cui sono afflitti gli elettori M5S, convinti di essere i depositari della verità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Si ma discutere vuol dire anche accettare le risposte altrui e saper mettere un punto. Cioè se io ti chiedo per chi voti, e tu mi rispondi M5S, io ne prendo atto, al massimo ti dico che voto per un altro partito e stop. Tu invece attacchi i pistolotti ed entri in modalità cagaca.zzo, non è che uno è costretto a dare spiegazioni a te del proprio voto eh...
> Sul discorso delle verità oggettive, è l'ennesimo indice rivelatore della presunzione di superiorità da cui sono afflitti gli elettori M5S, convinti di essere i depositari della verità.



No  

Se ti scrivo che Berlusconi ha fondato il suo partito con la Mafia non lo dico di certo io ma è una realtà OGGETTIVA supportata da un processo che ha portato il numero 2 di Forza italia in galera da 11 anni per associazione mafiosa .

Non è supponenza è un dato di fatto , per il resto ti ripeto che io non devo convincere nessuno io rispondo e porto avanti la mia idea.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No
> 
> Se ti scrivo che Berlusconi ha fondato il suo partito con la Mafia non lo dico di certo io ma è una realtà OGGETTIVA supportata da un processo che ha portato il numero 2 di Forza italia in galera da 11 anni per associazione mafiosa .
> 
> Non è supponenza è un dato di fatto , per il resto ti ripeto che io non devo convincere nessuno io rispondo e porto avanti la mia idea.



Ok fai come vuoi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Boh guardo sono indeciso tra Salvini e M5s. si è strano ma fino ad un certo punto e ti spiego. Sono assolutamente di destra, ho sempre dato il voto a Fini fino a quando non ha fatto l'infame. Salvini è quello che si avvicina di più alle mie idee, ma il fatto che sia alleato con Berlusconi mi frena molto, perchè purtroppo Forza Italia è avanti nettamente nei sondaggi reispetto alla Lega, e quindi alla fine deciderà tutto Silvio e non mi piace. Non voglio dare voti nulli (altrimenti voterei la Meloni), e quindi sono molto tantato da darlo ai 5Stelle, che non hanno mai governato, e quindi visto che destra e sinistra hanno sempre fallito, mi verrebbe da darlo a loro con cui condivido alcune cose ma meno altre. Ma sono terrorizzato dal fatto che questi siano degliincompetenti, quindi mi porterò il dubbio fino al 4 marzo...



In realtà sul fatto che alla fine deciderà tutto Silvio non è proprio così, perchè la Lega porterà in Parlamento un nutrito gruppo di parlamentari, solo di poco inferiore a quello di FI (almeno stando ai sondaggi), quindi sarà un eventualmente un governo di coalizione dove sia FI che Lega avranno la possibilità di portare aventi le proprie idee. Quello che temi tu succedeva quando FI era al 20% e la Lega al 6%, ora non è più così. A questo, aggiungi il fatto che il Premier non potrà essere Silvio.


----------



## SmokingBianco (3 Febbraio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Infatti Borghi è tanto criticato dal popolino radical chic, ma in realtà è uno che le cose le sa eccome.
> Sono stato ad un paio di conferenze ed è stato davvero illuminante.





Da quando hanno preso Bagnai io non ho più alcun dubbio: Lega. Vuol dire che stavolta sono seri, Bagnai è una garanzia assoluta


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

E vi pronostico il Pd al 22% al massimo, segnatevelo.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> E vi pronostico il Pd al 22% al massimo, segnatevelo.



io ero convinto che Renzi avrebbe fatto ridere in queste elezioni...invece mi sto ricredendo sembra che sia in netta risalita..almeno da quello che si legge in giro


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io ero convinto che Renzi avrebbe fatto ridere in queste elezioni...invece mi sto ricredendo sembra che sia in netta risalita..almeno da quello che si legge in giro



Macchè, il PD nel migliore dei sondaggi è al 24%, nel peggiore al 21%. E' poco eh...


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> In realtà sul fatto che alla fine deciderà tutto Silvio non è proprio così, perchè la Lega porterà in Parlamento un nutrito gruppo di parlamentari, solo di poco inferiore a quello di FI (almeno stando ai sondaggi), quindi sarà un eventualmente un governo di coalizione dove sia FI che Lega avranno la possibilità di portare aventi le proprie idee. Quello che temi tu succedeva quando FI era al 20% e la Lega al 6%, ora non è più così. A questo,* aggiungi il fatto che il Premier non potrà essere Silvio.*



L'8 Marzo saranno passati 3 anni dalla fine della pena di Berlusconi. La legge Severinio prevede che dopo 3 anni dalla fine il condannato ha diritto a fare istanza di riabilitazione che in caso di "buona condotta" va per forza accolta


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'8 Marzo saranno passati 3 anni dalla fine della pena di Berlusconi. La legge Severinio prevede che dopo 3 anni dalla fine il condannato ha diritto a fare istanza di riabilitazione che in caso di "buona condotta" va per forza accolta



Si lo so, ma è un percorso incerto,poi in ogni caso bisogna vedere quali saranno i rapporti di forza FI-Lega


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Partecipate al thread sul Pronostico delle elezioni! Il 5 Marzo il vincitore!


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]
> 
> Scusa Super_Lollo, ho letto tutti i messaggi e devo dirti una cosa, senza polemica: penso che dovresti avere più rispetto e tolleranza per chi vota diversamente da te (cioè M5S). Ad ogni utente che ha osato scrivere di votare un partito diverso dal tuo hai avuto qualcosa da ridire: se uno vota Forza Italia, "Eh ma Berlusconi è la mafia, è un cancro, è uno schifo ma come fai?"; se uno vota Lega "Eh ma è come votare Berlusconi, e poi Salvini ha detto questo ha fatto quello..."; se uno vota centrosinistra "Eh ma quelli hai visto dove ci hanno portato? Il Bomba la Bonino che schifo il peggio del peggio...."; Se uno vota un partito minore "Eh ma è come non votare nessuno, disperdi ilo voto, così non cambia nulla..."; se uno non vota "Eh ma così dai ragione a quelli che ci sono stati fino ad ora...".
> Posso dirti una cosa? Ma lascia la gente tranquilla di decidere, e sii più tollerante. Tanto guarda che non fai cambiare idea a nessuno.
> ...


Uno dei motivi per cui non voti M5S è che non ti piacciono gli elettori? Perchè non dare precedenza al partito? Non ci vanno mica gli elettori al potere



Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Si ma discutere vuol dire anche accettare le risposte altrui e saper mettere un punto. Cioè se io ti chiedo per chi voti, e tu mi rispondi M5S, io ne prendo atto, al massimo ti dico che voto per un altro partito e stop. Tu invece attacchi i pistolotti ed entri in modalità cagaca.zzo, non è che uno è costretto a dare spiegazioni a te del proprio voto eh...
> Sul discorso delle verità oggettive, è l'ennesimo indice rivelatore della presunzione di superiorità da cui sono afflitti gli elettori M5S, convinti di essere i depositari della verità.


La questione della supponenza è importante e interessante. E superlollo può sembrare questo in certi interventi, ma non lo è in realtà. La franchezza e l'impegno con cui dice le cose per me anzi fanno trasparire una certa umiltà nel suo modo di esprimersi. Sono sicuro che questo appare chiaro a tutti, anche a te in fondo.

L'arroganza è un problema apparente, perchè vedi se un utente fosse in realtà un camorrista, allora è chiaro che parlerebbe e agirebbe in linea con i suoi interessi e nessuno troverebbe strano che votasse partito disonesto X.
Ma se l'utente medio, ovvero tutti (si spera), persona civile, ormai in grado di ricevere l'informazione in maniera anche
abbastanza autonoma e trasparente (dovrebbe essere finiti i tempi dell'allineamento del proprio pensiero con la televisione italiana e certi giornali, per chi usa internet in un certo modo almeno), allora diventa inaccettabile per alcune persone veder votare Berlusconi per esempio. E' lo stridio del gesso sulla lavagna.

Senza contare poi che dietro molto voti, secondo il mio parere non c'è che il RAZZISMO. Si vota per razzismo. Diciamocela tutta, non ci prendiamo in giro. Non è solo perchè sta avvenendo un immigrazione incontrollata. A "noi" questi di colore non ci piacciono. Sono brutti e spesso cattivi. Non siamo abituati a loro. Non li vogliamo. Non li vogliamo!
Ma molti dei razzisti con gente di colore non ci ha MAI avuto a che fare. E' un'ideale negativo nella loro testa. Non hanno conoscenti, amici nè certamente parenti di colore. Ciò che muove questo sentimento spesso non è che la paura, reale o immaginaria. Per un siciliano quasi quasi a livello inconscio farebbe meno paura avere di fronte un mafioso. Perchè è sì mafioso, ma ha un aspetto che mi è totalmente familiare.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui non voti M5S è che non ti piacciono gli elettori? Perchè non dare precedenza al partito? Non ci vanno mica gli elettori al potere
> 
> 
> La questione della supponenza è importante e interessante. E superlollo può sembrare questo in certi interventi, ma non lo è in realtà. La franchezza e l'impegno con cui dice le cose per me anzi fanno trasparire una certa umiltà nel suo modo di esprimersi. Sono sicuro che questo appare chiaro a tutti, anche a te in fondo.
> ...



*allora diventa inaccettabile per alcune persone veder votare Berlusconi per esempio.*

Ecco. Quello che non può esistere è ritenere che un voto diverso dal tuo sia inaccettabile, ma proprio non esiste. E questo si ricollega direttamente all'arroganza e alla supponenza. Io mai ho reputato "inaccettabile" un voto, come non considero adesso quello ai 5 stelle, ad esempio. Il mio voto è uguale al tuo, sempre.
Sul razzismo non guardare me, non lo sono mai stato e non voto partiti razzisti.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION]

Ma uno che come nick ha il tuo, per curiosità, per chi vota?


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *allora diventa inaccettabile per alcune persone veder votare Berlusconi per esempio.*
> 
> Ecco. Quello che non può esistere è ritenere che un voto diverso dal tuo sia inaccettabile, ma proprio non esiste. E questo si ricollega direttamente all'arroganza e alla supponenza. Io mai ho reputato "inaccettabile" un voto, come non considero adesso quello ai 5 stelle, ad esempio. Il mio voto è uguale al tuo, sempre.
> Sul razzismo non guardare me, non lo sono mai stato e non voto partiti razzisti.


Certo superpippo, sulla base delle regole di una votazione ogni voto ha lo stesso valore di un altro, è 1 come gli altri ed è legittimo come gli altri, ci mancherebbe. Non sono però uguali i candidati. Sono persone diverse, con partiti diversi, con scopi diversi. 

Non puoi stoppare il contradditorio sul nascere. Inoltre quello che non faresti tu, non è detto che non lo possa fare un altro: apprezzo il tuo rispetto per i voti altrui. Piacerebbe anche a me, se tutti i candidati fossero persone per bene (secondo me).

Tanto sia chiaro, che come SEMPRE (parola che a volte uso con leggerezza, insieme a mai, tutti e nessuno,ma comunque...) quelli che se la prenderanno nel sedere siamo noi del popolo, per dirla all'antica. Perchè ripeto ancora una volta che secondo me, l'Italia ha già perso in partenza a causa dei candidati, di infima qualità.
Il problema è a monte: la classe politica è scadente. Traslando la classe politica in altri ambiti (ingegneria, medicina), crollerebbe ponti e morirebbe persone tutti i giorni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *allora diventa inaccettabile per alcune persone veder votare Berlusconi per esempio.*
> 
> Ecco. Quello che non può esistere è ritenere che un voto diverso dal tuo sia inaccettabile, ma proprio non esiste. E questo si ricollega direttamente all'arroganza e alla supponenza. Io mai ho reputato "inaccettabile" un voto, come non considero adesso quello ai 5 stelle, ad esempio. Il mio voto è uguale al tuo, sempre.
> Sul razzismo non guardare me, non lo sono mai stato e non voto partiti razzisti.



Assolutamente si . 

Ritengo che un voto a Berlusconi sia inaccettabile a livello morale da parte di ogni italiano.

Basterebbe informarsi un minimo ed essere a conoscenza della stato per avere in mano dei dati oggettivi che ti dovrebbero convincere a non votarlo.

Capisci quello che voglio dire , io rispetto OGNI voto lo dico sempre ma se il voto è consapevole . Nel 2018 votare Berlusconi equivale ad un suicidio da ignoranti di storia.

Mi dispiace , ti rispetto ma non lo accetto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Febbraio 2018)

avevo dei dubbi se votare o no, ma andro' e votero' FI turandomi il naso.
E spero in una coalizione trasversale e stabile di fare delle riforme...destra e sinistra non ne voglio piu' sentire.siamo nel 2018 e queste cose dovrebbero stare nel armadio...le ali estreme di destra e sinistra mi fanno schifo..il mondo' e fatto di visioni e idee per guardare al futuro. il passato e' il passato e' e basta. si deve guardare al futoro con persone in grado di fare delle riforme, ci vogliono persone con coraggio e esperienza e con le palle.. M5S sono dei principianti e non presterei mai loro la mia macchina per fare un giretto..andremmo a finire direttamente contro il muro..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> avevo dei dubbi se votare o no, ma andro' e votero' FI turandomi il naso.
> E spero in una coalizione trasversale e stabile di fare delle riforme...destra e sinistra non ne voglio piu' sentire.siamo nel 2018 e queste cose dovrebbero stare nel armadio...le ali estreme di destra e sinistra mi fanno schifo..il mondo' e fatto di visioni e idee per guardare al futuro. il passato e' il passato e' e basta. si deve guardare al futoro con persone in grado di fare delle riforme, ci vogliono persone con coraggio e esperienza e con le palle.. M5S sono dei principianti e non presterei mai loro la mia macchina per fare un giretto..andremmo a finire direttamente contro il muro..



Questa è una leggenda metropolitana bellissima, il M5S candida più laureati di ogni forza politica, colloca professionisti nei loro campi, inserisce in un contesto politico professionisti che lavorano già da anni in quei campi. 

Ma per l italiano medio sono incompetenti. Bellissimo

Per contrastare questa incompetenza voterò ci mette le igieniste dentali in parlamento, loro si che cambieranno questo paese.


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Febbraio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> avevo dei dubbi se votare o no, ma andro' e votero' FI turandomi il naso.
> E spero in una coalizione trasversale e stabile di fare delle riforme...destra e sinistra non ne voglio piu' sentire.siamo nel 2018 e queste cose dovrebbero stare nel armadio...le ali estreme di destra e sinistra mi fanno schifo..il mondo' e fatto di visioni e idee per guardare al futuro. il passato e' il passato e' e basta. si deve guardare al futoro con persone in grado di fare delle riforme, ci vogliono persone con coraggio e esperienza e con le palle.. M5S sono dei principianti e non presterei mai loro la mia macchina per fare un giretto..andremmo a finire direttamente contro il muro..



Bravo rot!


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si .
> 
> Ritengo che un voto a Berlusconi sia inaccettabile a livello morale da parte di ogni italiano.
> 
> ...



E se il voto altrui è consapevole lo decidi tu? 

Non lo accetti? E chi se ne frega!
Anzi, continua con il tuo modo di fare, te ne sono grato, perchè ho visto, anche su altri forum, che questo modo di fare tipico dei grillini ha un effetto boomerang pazzesco, cioè indispone gli altri, che poi decidono di votare per qualcun altro. Quindi ti ringrazio!


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Certo superpippo, sulla base delle regole di una votazione ogni voto ha lo stesso valore di un altro, è 1 come gli altri ed è legittimo come gli altri, ci mancherebbe. Non sono però uguali i candidati. Sono persone diverse, con partiti diversi, con scopi diversi.
> 
> Non puoi stoppare il contradditorio sul nascere. Inoltre quello che non faresti tu, non è detto che non lo possa fare un altro: apprezzo il tuo rispetto per i voti altrui. Piacerebbe anche a me, se tutti i candidati fossero persone per bene (secondo me).
> 
> ...



Sull'ultima parte sono d'accordo. La classe politica è scadente, è vero che in altri ambiti crollerebbero ponti e morirebbero persone. A volte penso anche che forse è lo specchio della società in cui viviamo. Basterebbe un pò di cultura e di preparazione in più, ma soprattutto idee diverse, e questo vale per tutti i partiti secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> E se il voto altrui è consapevole lo decidi tu?
> 
> Non lo accetti? E chi se ne frega!
> Anzi, continua con il tuo modo di fare, te ne sono grato, perchè ho visto, anche su altri forum, che questo modo di fare tipico dei grillini ha un effetto boomerang pazzesco, cioè indispone gli altri, che poi decidono di votare per qualcun altro. Quindi ti ringrazio!



Ma non ho capito siamo su un forum o no ?

Sarò pur libero di dire la mia o no ? Io dal mio punto di vista ritengo che se uno non conosce la storia del suo paese è propenso a cadere negli errori passati. 

Potrò avere una mia idea no ? Se non sei d’accordo non leggermi come io non considero i post di altri utenti che non sono propensi al dialogo . 

Se non l hai capito lo riscrivo, io “critico” per discutere perché siamo su un forum , se non accetti le mie idee non partecipare ad un forum. La discussione è l essenza di questo luogo .


----------



## 7vinte (4 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si .
> 
> Ritengo che un voto a Berlusconi sia inaccettabile a livello morale da parte di ogni italiano.
> 
> ...



2001: Aumento pensioni minime-Abolizione tassa di successione 
2002: Accordo nato-russia-Legge Bossi-Fini-conferma legge 41 bis. 
2003: Legge Biagi-Riduzione Tasse 
2004:Bonus Bebè-Riforma pensioni 
2005:legge grandi opere-legge contro la droga 
2008:Abolizione ICI prima casa-Risoluzione rifiuti Napoli 
2009: casette in tempo record nella zona terremotate in Abruzzo-bonus famiglia 
2010:lotta all'evasione fiscale-azzeramento sbarchi clandestini 
2011: tagli costi della politica 


Una sintesi di ciò che la coalizione Berlusconi (Forza Italia/Popolo della Libertà,Lega Nord,Alleanza Nazionale/Popolo della Libertà,Udc,Mpa,altri) hanno fatto al governo. Io voto Berlusconi,e tu? 
Inoltre il picco massimo della disoccupazione con Berlusconi è stato dell'8%


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Febbraio 2018)

l'importante è non votae a sinistra e 5stele.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Febbraio 2018)

"Non si dice cosa si vota" cit. deputata m5s


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2018)

Va beh raga , buon voto a tutti. 

Ricordatevi, il primo che avrà il coraggio di lamentarsi dell ennesimo “ governo tecnico “ dopo aver votato B si meriterà tutti gli insulti che gli arriveranno. 

Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso. 

Pace e amore


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Febbraio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "Non si dice cosa si vota" cit. deputata m5s



Se non erro ti riferisci a quella deputata che alla domanda "In caso di referendum sull'uscita dall'euro, lei cosa voterebbe?", rispose: "Non lo so".


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Se non erro ti riferisci a quella deputata che alla domanda "In caso di referendum sull'uscita dall'euro, lei cosa voterebbe?", rispose: "Non lo so".



Sì, l'espertona di economia non ricordo il nome, intervistata a la7, una bella figuraccia nazionale. Tra l'altro chiamata tesoriera ma il tesoriere è Casaleggio junior che riassume in sè tutte le cariche solo perchè figlio di, perchè la meritocrazia conta, uno vale uno...


----------



## Pivellino (4 Febbraio 2018)

Voterò 5 stelle ma il mio è un voto molto triste, con molto rammarico ed impotenza.

L'unico partito attualmente presente che poteva avere una minima cultura di fondo e storia (PD) per poter fare le riforme necessarie ha fallito e si è affidato ad un soggetto qualunquista e provinciale, per certi versi grottesco, ostaggio di massonerie e potentati non chiari. I fallimenti di costui ci costringeranno a subire la riproposizione al potere di Berlusconi, abituato a trattare il Paese come il giardino di casa, in alleanza ad una lega che per motivi elettorali ha subito una deriva a destra di stampo nazionalsocialista tedesco, di un partitello di ex fascisti nostalgici e di una quarta zampa di soggetti presentabili solo alla discarica.

Di tutto questo è essenzialmente colpevole chi ha governato in modo scellerato in questi anni dilapidando una credibilità guadagnata immeritatamente come neve al sole in pochi mesi.

Già dai toni e dalle discussioni della campagna elettorale si evince la pochezza delle forze attualmente candidate a governare.

Forse solo quando saremo economicamente colonizzati dai tedeschi cambierà qualcosa.
E questo avverrà prima o poi. Temo.
(E i caduti del mio avatar saranno morti invano)


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque ad oggi non esiste UNA possibilità che il M5S vinca le elezioni.

Possono succedere al massimo queste cose:

1)Vittoria coalizione CDX (FI-Lega-FDI-Noi con l'italia) (80%possibilità)
2)Governissimo CSX-FI (Con FDI e Lega all'opposizione) (15% possibilità)
3)Super accozzaglia sinistroide PD-LeU-Potere al popolo più qualche partititino minore che soffia la vittoria al CDX. (5% possibilità)

Chiaramente invece, a seguito di queste elezioni e del parlamento che andrà creandosi, appare ragionevole che questa legislatura sia destinata a durare ben poco.
Nelle elezioni successive, chi si sarà tenuto fuori dal bailamme della maggioranza fallimentare avrà un decisivo vantaggio.


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ad oggi non esiste UNA possibilità che il M5S vinca le elezioni.
> 
> Possono succedere al massimo queste cose:
> 
> ...



la 3) puoi anche mettere 0% di possibilità, visto anche che Potere al Popolo non entrerà in Parlamento (e anche se succedesse, figurati se si alleano con Renzi).

L'unica colazione che può vincere e governare è quella di centrodestra, ma serve il 40%. Al momento mancherebbero un paio di punti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> la 3) puoi anche mettere 0% di possibilità, visto anche che Potere al Popolo non entrerà in Parlamento (e anche se succedesse, figurati se si alleano con Renzi).
> 
> L'unica colazione che può vincere e governare è quella di centrodestra, ma serve il 40%. Al momento mancherebbero un paio di punti.



Può vincere? Sicuramente
Può arrivare al 40%? Difficile
Può governare? Arduo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Febbraio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ad oggi non esiste UNA possibilità che il M5S vinca le elezioni.
> 
> Possono succedere al massimo queste cose:
> 
> ...



C'è un'altra accozzaglia sinistroide che non hai considerato e che sarebbe possibile se quella schifezza di Leu facesse un buon risultato, ovvero 5 stelle + Leu...

Su molti temi (ius soli ad esempio) sono già allineati...

Da brividi...


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> C'è un'altra accozzaglia sinistroide che non hai considerato e che sarebbe possibile se quella schifezza di Leu facesse un buon risultato, ovvero 5 stelle + Leu...
> 
> Su molti temi (ius soli ad esempio) sono già allineati...
> 
> Da brividi...



M5S + LeU non avranno mai i numeri per formare una maggioranza, per succedere LeU dovrebbe prendere tipo il 15%


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> M5S + LeU non avranno mai i numeri per formare una maggioranza, per succedere LeU dovrebbe prendere tipo il 15%



Speriamo... 

Perché in caso contrario tanto varrebbe portare i libri in tribunale e dichiarare fallimento...


----------



## ignaxio (4 Febbraio 2018)

Diciamoci la verità.. al M5S non conviene governare e subire tutte le pressioni come a Roma.. il Movmento è un OTTIMO partito di opposizione e non volendosi alleare puntano a questo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Diciamoci la verità.. al M5S non conviene governare e subire tutte le pressioni come a Roma.. il Movmento è un OTTIMO partito di opposizione e non volendosi alleare puntano a questo.



Vedo che hai capito


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> E se il voto altrui è consapevole lo decidi tu?
> 
> Non lo accetti? E chi se ne frega!
> Anzi, continua con il tuo modo di fare, te ne sono grato, perchè ho visto, anche su altri forum, che questo modo di fare tipico dei grillini ha un effetto boomerang pazzesco, cioè indispone gli altri, che poi decidono di votare per qualcun altro. Quindi ti ringrazio!


Superpippo ancora una volta dici di cambiare idea perchè infastidito da chi tenta di convincerti a votare partito X. Anzichè pensare ai candidati.
Considera che disgraziatamente i vari PD, Lega e Forza Italia esistevano già da prima. Hanno da decenni il loro tesoretto di fedeli, che mai si schioderà (vedi anziani, spettatori di Pomeriggio5, entrambe le cose). In politica per disgrazia umana vale la *LOGICA DEL TIFO*, e un milanista mai diventerà juventino. Il giudice interno ci obbliga a continuare sulla stessa strada, pena "incoerenza" e "ho sbagliato negli anni scorsi". I Grillini sono gli ultimi arrivati. Sono in una posizione dciamo scomoda, come se dopo una vita di Telecom e Enel arrivassero nuove proposte. 

Come si comporterà la persona? Si farà guidare dall'altro grande fattore: la *PAURA*. 
Di fronte al terrorismo infarcito di temi come la crisi (mancanza di lavoro e di soldi, pericolo per il futuro), l'invasione aliena africana che spaccia e che sgozza, ci si rifugia nel "sicuro", in Berlusconi: "lo abbiamo già visto all'opera, e siamo ancora vivi" (vedi utente che fa la lista delle cose buone durante il governo Berlusconi). E' un andare sul sicuro.

"Chi è Di Maio? Chi lo conosce? Lo regge il paese 'sto qua che manco ha la laurea? Che fine faremo "in mano" ai 5 Stelle? Non mi sento tranquillo. Voterò Berlusconi, che è comunque una garanzia, sa il fatto suo. Anche a costo di altri inciuci o un possibile governo tecnico. Voglio andare a dormire sereno! Voglio stare tranquillo!"


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Superpippo ancora una volta dici di cambiare idea perchè infastidito da chi tenta di convincerti a votare partito X. Anzichè pensare ai candidati.
> Considera che disgraziatamente i vari PD, Lega e Forza Italia esistevano già da prima. Hanno da decenni il loro tesoretto di fedeli, che mai si schioderà (vedi anziani, spettatori di Pomeriggio5, entrambe le cose). In politica per disgrazia umana vale la *LOGICA DEL TIFO*, e un milanista mai diventerà juventino. Il giudice interno ci obbliga a continuare sulla stessa strada, pena "incoerenza" e "ho sbagliato negli anni scorsi". I Grillini sono gli ultimi arrivati. Sono in una posizione dciamo scomoda, come se dopo una vita di Telecom e Enel arrivassero nuove proposte.
> 
> Come si comporterà la persona? Si farà guidare dall'altro grande fattore: la *PAURA*.
> ...



Scusa dov'è che avrei scritto che cambio idea perchè infastidito? Io la mia idea ce l'ho ben chiara.
Semmai ho scritto che, in altri forum, ho letto di persone che scrivevano di non votare M5S perchè trovano gli elettori grillini insopportabili, mperchè si sentono superiori e non accettano i voti diversi dal loro,ma ho solo riportato.
Il discorso del tifo può essere vero, ma vale anche per gli elettori M5S, che in gran parte trovo essere fanatici.
Su quello che scrivi su Berlusconi, se uno lo vuole votare perchè si sente più rassicurato da lui che da Di Maio, torniamo al discorso di qualche post fa, ha diritto di pensarlo, evidentemente il M5S non riesce ad essere convincente, a volte un pò di autocritica non guasta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Febbraio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Scusa dov'è che avrei scritto che cambio idea perchè infastidito? Io la mia idea ce l'ho ben chiara.
> Semmai ho scritto che, in altri forum, ho letto di persone che scrivevano di non votare M5S perchè trovano gli elettori grillini insopportabili, mperchè si sentono superiori e non accettano i voti diversi dal loro,ma ho solo riportato.
> Il discorso del tifo può essere vero, ma vale anche per gli elettori M5S, che in gran parte trovo essere fanatici.
> Su quello che scrivi su Berlusconi, se uno lo vuole votare perchè si sente più rassicurato da lui che da Di Maio, torniamo al discorso di qualche post fa, ha diritto di pensarlo, evidentemente il M5S non riesce ad essere convincente, a volte un pò di autocritica non guasta.


Qualche post fa hai scritto che uno dei motivi per cui non voti M5S è che gli elettori 5 stelle sono fastidiosi e petulanti. Non avevo capito che in realtà non hai mai cambiato idea, hai già deciso a chi dare il voto.

L'aria di superiorità l'avete messa "voi" addosso a quelli del 5 stelle. Un grillino direbbe che è la morale a creare subito subito differenza:
hai idea del BOMBARDAMENTO micidiale a cui andrebbe incontro un Beppe Grillo se questo in televisione, nel tempo e negli anni difendesse a spada tratta un Marcello Dell'Utri? Un amico? Un compagno di merende, di mille avventure? Il 5 stelle sarebbe già fallito.
Di conseguenza l'auto-disciplina che i Grillini (con fatica) tentano di imporsi li pone automaticamente in una condizione, per assurdo, svantaggiosa. Quella dei secchioni in classe, di chi non vuole sbirciare la risposta sul cellulare, dei superiori.

"il M5S non riesce ad essere convincente"
Purtroppo mi confermi il modo con cui diverse persone si pongono alle porte di queste elezioni: non devo scegliere una compagnia, sono già a Telecom. Siete voi della Fastweb che dovete convincermi per bene a cambiare gestore.

Solo io quando c'è da andare a votare faccio un sistematico reset? Se i 5 Stelle la facessero pesantemente fuori dal vaso (e non parlo di sbagliare, ma di tradire uno degli ideali su cui si fonda il movimento) io ci metterei uno, due giorni a smettere di votarli (non dico sostenerli perchè non faccio niente per loro, non mi aggiorno, non uso facebook etc).


----------

